# Fluval Flora



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi guys, I just went to new Aquarium West and they have lots of Fluval Flora if you still looking for a christmas present. Original price is $199.99 but they have it 20% off right now (not sure when the sale ends, you'll have to call in about that). They just set up a show tank today and it looks soooooooooo cool. I want it too!!!!!! Hey santa, do you think you can bring me one this christmas?


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

Fluval Flora is also selling for $129.99 at Pet Boutiques in North Van.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

PJ pets richmond has it for around that price, 120ish. they also have the ebi for about 130ish i believe. i find that in terms of aquariums AqWest actually has higher prices than most places i've been to. they do give you however much % off but it's still higher. i think AqWest's fluval edge was about 40~50 higher than richmond's pjpets and the same price as richmondcenter's pet habitat, except pet habitat gives you $50 store credit when you purchase it so it's really like 150+a mandatory 50 that you have to spend in their store, which is understandable cause a lot of their fish have been there for quite a long time.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I was in Aquariums West's new store the other day,too. The Ebi is on for about $135 (and it includes filter, light and substrate of course). 

But another good present would be the new Fluval Spec, which is on sale for about $75. It's just under 2 gallons, comes with light and a filter. Could be nice on a desk with a couple of shrimp and some plants. It's somewhat similar to the Dymax IQ3 that I had earlier this year, very much plug in and go, but I like the Fluval's filter better.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just saw the Fluval Flora at King Ed's and it's a pretty sweet setup. Didn't check the price though, as I didn't want to be tempted.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

fraser has the fluvel ebi for 99 bux?


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

So how about we turn this thread to: who has the best deal for fluval flora?


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Tarobot: The Flora is more expensive than the Ebi at PJ's Pets (by about $30 I believe). PJ's definitely had the Ebi for $129.99 - that's where I was going to get mine.

Now I'm interested to see the new Fluval Spec!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

THe Ebi was 109.99$ at Pet Boutique, but i managed to grab the last one for the promotional price. I think the price is 129.99$ now and i think they have the Flora for 149.99$.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I called Pet Boutique and they have Flora for $129. I' want to get CO2 system for my 20G. It is sold for $99 and 3x80g CO2 cylinders are around $60. I know it will be more expensive, but I simply don't have space to keep 5 or 10lb cylinder.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Go for it! I want to hear a review on the 88g Co2 kit.


----------

